# UEFA Europa League 2013/14



## Van The Man (23 Giugno 2013)

Inizia domani col sorteggio dei primi due turni preliminari la 43.edizione del secondo torneo europeo per club. 161 squadre si contenderanno la coppa, finale allo Juventus Stadium il 14 maggio 2014


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Luglio 2013)

consiglio vivamente di guardare stasera su san marino rtv canale 520 di sky oppure sul loro sito ufficiale la partita 

LA FIORITA - LA VALLETTA

in diretta dalle 21


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Luglio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> consiglio vivamente di guardare stasera su san marino rtv canale 520 di sky oppure sul loro sito ufficiale la partita
> 
> LA FIORITA - LA VALLETTA
> 
> in diretta dalle 21


Forza Fiorita


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Luglio 2013)

Eroico Libertas che riesce a perdere solo 1-0 a Sarajevo e poi in casa perde 2-1 con tanto di pareggio al 28' che poteva mettere in discussione tutto.


----------



## Van The Man (26 Luglio 2013)

Ieri sera ritorno del secondo preliminare. L'Udinese conosce ora il suo avversario, i bosniaci del Siroki Brijeg. Da rimarcare in primis la Caporetto delle squadre cipriote, che ormai erano solite superare questi turni senza troppi problemi: l'Anorthosis non ha saputo sfruttare il 3-0 dell'andata contro il Gefle, ed ha perso 4-0 in Svezia, mentre l'Omonia, reduce dall'1-1 in Romania contro l'Astra Giurgiu, si è fatto impallinare per 2-1 in casa. Piuttosto clamorose le eliminazioni del Rosenborg per mano degli scozzesi del St.Johnstone, dello Sturm Graz, fatto fuori dagli islandesi del Breidablik, e soprattutto dell'Utrecht, incapace di venire a capo dei lussemburghesi (!!!) del Differdange


----------



## tequilad (26 Luglio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Ieri sera ritorno del secondo preliminare. L'Udinese conosce ora il suo avversario, i bosniaci del Siroki Brijeg. Da rimarcare in primis la Caporetto delle squadre cipriote, che ormai erano solite superare questi turni senza troppi problemi: l'Anorthosis non ha saputo sfruttare il 3-0 dell'andata contro il Gefle, ed ha perso 4-0 in Svezia, mentre l'Omonia, reduce dall'1-1 in Romania contro l'Astra Giurgiu, si è fatto impallinare per 2-1 in casa. Piuttosto clamorose le eliminazioni del Rosenborg per mano degli scozzesi del St.Johnstone, dello Sturm Graz, fatto fuori dagli islandesi del Breidablik, e soprattutto dell'Utrecht, incapace di venire a capo dei lussemburghesi (!!!) del Differdange



Spettacolo!


----------



## Van The Man (26 Luglio 2013)

Aggiungo alla lista delle vittime più o meno eccellenti pure lo Sparta Praga, silurato dai modesti svedesi dell'Hacken


----------



## Van The Man (26 Luglio 2013)

La partita più singolare del prossimo turno sarà quella tra i kazaki dell'Aktobe e gli islandesi del Breidablik. Kazakistan ed Islanda sono i due estremi dell'Uefa, una quasi di fronte al continente americano, e l'altra alle porte della Cina. I due Paesi sono divisi da 6 fusi orari. Come se il Milan dovesse andare a giocare una partita di coppa contro i New York Red Bulls


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Luglio 2013)

Caaaavolo che strage di big... Sorpreso dall'eliminazione dell'Utrecht


----------



## The Ripper (26 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Caaaavolo che strage di big... Sorpreso dall'eliminazione dell'Utrecht



squadraccia senza attributi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> squadraccia senza attributi



Si ma... cioè.... con i lussemburghesi! Senza offesa eh.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Luglio 2013)

Qualcuno sa se la gara dell'Udinese la trasmetteranno da qualche parte?? Su Google non trovo niente...


----------



## Van The Man (30 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa se la gara dell'Udinese la trasmetteranno da qualche parte?? Su Google non trovo niente...



Ad oggi nessuna copertura televisiva


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Luglio 2013)

Ho letto che per la diretta tv sono ancora in trattativa perchè i diritti sono in mano al club bosniaco. Si saprà forse domani o poco prima della partita se qualche canale la trasmetterà.


----------



## Frikez (1 Agosto 2013)

Niente diretta tv per il match dell'Udinese.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Agosto 2013)

L'Udinese a pochi minuti dalla fine del match sta vincendo 3-1 in terra bosniaca. Doppietta di Muriel e rete di Di Natale.


----------



## ManCityFC (15 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si ma... cioè.... con i lussemburghesi! Senza offesa eh.



E nel turno successivo ha portato ai rigori il "blasonato" Tromsoe....


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Niente diretta tv per il match dell'Udinese.



e il bello è che per l'inter al terzo turno preliminare sportitalia si è presa i diritti, mentre per l'udinese nel terzo turno di EL nessuno


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Agosto 2013)

Si aprono i PlayOff.
Per adesso successo 3-2 in Kazakistan per la Dinamo Kiev, mentre in terra di Georgia il Tottenham sta vincendo 5-0 (siamo al 77') contro la Dinamo Tbilisi.


----------



## robs91 (22 Agosto 2013)

L'Udinese già sotto dopo 20 minuti.Ridicoli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Agosto 2013)

ma l'udinese non lo danno in tv? su sky non lo trovo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> L'Udinese già sotto dopo 20 minuti.Ridicoli.


Contro lo Slovan che si è fatto eliminare senza troppi complimenti nel secondo turno di Champions dal Ludgorets. Inutili come al solito, vanno in Europa e poi si fanno eliminare alla prima occasione buona.


----------



## robs91 (22 Agosto 2013)

Pareggio di Gabriel Silva.Spero si siano svegliati,perchè non passare il turno contro sta squadretta sarebbe imbarazzante per il calcio italiano.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Pareggio di Gabriel Silva.Spero si siano svegliati,perchè non passare il turno contro sta squadretta sarebbe imbarazzante per il calcio italiano.



Sepre sperato di vedere Roma o Inter al posto di sta zavorra


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Agosto 2013)

florentia viola che vince


----------



## robs91 (22 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sepre sperato di vedere Roma o Inter al posto di sta zavorra



Beh l'Inter con Mazzarri,sarebbe stata la stessa cosa.Abbiamo già visto con il Napoli...


----------



## robs91 (22 Agosto 2013)

Come non detto,gol dello Slovan.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Agosto 2013)

si vabbè l'udinese... ma perchè doveva fare il rimontone?


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2013)

l'udinese in Europa non serve a niente


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Agosto 2013)

E' una squadra che va bene in Italia. Stop.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Punti del ranking buttati ogni anno nel cesso con l'Udinese.


----------



## robs91 (22 Agosto 2013)

3-1 Slovan.Pietosi è dire poco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Agosto 2013)

si vabbè, all'udinese dovrebbero vietare l'europa

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Punti del ranking buttati ogni anno nel cesso con l'Udinese.



per lo meno al giorno d'oggi è solo l'udinese

ricordo edizioni della vecchia coppa uefa con livorno, empoli e palermo, e poi ci si chiede perché siamo caduti così in basso


----------



## DannySa (22 Agosto 2013)

Era meglio se ci andava la Roma... ma la Lazio ci gioca pure?


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Era meglio se ci andava la Roma... ma la Lazio ci gioca pure?



l'anno scorso hanno introdotto la regola secondo cui chi conquista la qualificazione tramite la coppa nazionale parte direttamente dai gironi


----------



## DannySa (22 Agosto 2013)

Sulla Lazio nulla da dire, hanno sempre onorato la competizione, anche se poi pagano sempre gli ultimi mesi sia per incapacità proprie che per la difficoltà di giocare due competizioni quando generalmente hanno dato tutto i primi mesi e finiscono la benzina a febbraio/marzo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Agosto 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ricordo edizioni della vecchia coppa uefa con livorno, empoli e palermo, e poi ci si chiede perché siamo caduti così in basso



Ahah ricordo anche io quelle partite. Il Livorno lo davano su 7Gold


----------



## 2515 (23 Agosto 2013)

Vabbè dai ma l'udinese doveva vincerla 5-0. 3 pali, miracoli del portiere avversario con la punta delle dita, errori osceni davanti alla porta un paio di volte. Quello fanno tre tiri e tre gol, due eurogol tra l'altro e uno su strafalcione vergognoso della difesa.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Agosto 2013)

Nel complesso, sono state poche le sorprese in questa andata dei PlayOff. Forse una di queste è la sconfitta del Nizza 0-2 nel campo del Apollon (Cipro).


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

L'Udinese è gia sotto


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

l'udinese è fuori... la fiorentina è sotto 0-1 col grasshoppers


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Curiosità. La Fiorentina su 11+7 giocatori ha solo 3 italiani (Pasqual, Rossi e Aquilani)....


----------



## Elshafenomeno (29 Agosto 2013)

occhio che se la Fiorentina prende un altro gol, Galliani dirà: "Siamo gli unici ad aver passato il turno in una competizione europea ad agosto"


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Che papera di Neto, roba da pulcini che non sanno alzare la palla quando calciano.
No ma col Psv passavano sicuro questi, si sarebbero ****** nelle braghe già all'andata.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

La Fiorentina farebbe meglio a prendere un portiere come si deve. Ma ormai è difficile trovare qualcuno.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (29 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Curiosità. La Fiorentina su 11+7 giocatori ha solo 3 italiani (Pasqual, Rossi e Aquilani)....






poi si incazzano tutti con sacchi se dice la verità...gli unici che puntano sugli italiani siamo noi, poche storie. Prima c'era anche la Juve ma la Juve a parte la difesa e Pirlo si sta sempre più internazionalizzando anche lei...la Lazio avrà tre titolari italiani su undici, Marchetti, Ledesma e Candreva (e se Biglia esplode saranno due perchè fregherà il posto a Ledesma), la Fiorentina solo Pasqual, Rossi e Aquilani (che tra l'altro son tre giocatori pure a rischio serio infrotuni), l'Inter solo Ranocchia, il Catania è tutto argentino, l'Udinese tiene solo Di Natale che ha settant'anni, il Napoli domenica aveva in campo solo Maggio, la Roma ne ha qualcuno in più ma sempre troppo pochi. E la chiamano serie A.

Tra qualche anno se queste squadre non si svegliano la nazionale sarà il Milan.


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> poi si incazzano tutti con sacchi se dice la verità...gli unici che puntano sugli italiani siamo noi, poche storie. Prima c'era anche la Juve ma la Juve a parte la difesa e Pirlo si sta sempre più internazionalizzando anche lei...la Lazio avrà tre titolari italiani su undici, Marchetti, Ledesma e Candreva (e se Biglia esplode saranno due perchè fregherà il posto a Ledesma), la Fiorentina solo Pasqual, Rossi e Aquilani (che tra l'altro son tre giocatori pure a rischio serio infrotuni), l'Inter solo Ranocchia, il Catania è tutto argentino, l'Udinese tiene solo Di Natale che ha settant'anni, il Napoli domenica aveva in campo solo Maggio, la Roma ne ha qualcuno in più ma sempre troppo pochi. E la chiamano serie A.
> 
> Tra qualche anno se queste squadre non si svegliano la nazionale sarà il Milan.



E la cosa mi inorgoglisce parecchio, le altre squadre quando vedono che gli va bene con lo straniero continuano a puntarci, guardate i vari Napoli Fiorentina che non hanno preso mezzo italiano ma pescano sempre all'estero, squadre che se ci fosse un limite per gli stranieri arriverebbero tutte ventesime.
E' vero che Matri non serviva ma abbiamo preso anche Poli, buttato via dall'inter 1 anno fa che ora è titolare.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Sta rischiando grosso la Fiorentina.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

E' finita. Passa la Fiorentina.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2013)

e questi qua volevano andare in Champions ? ridicoli.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

ci ha provato montella con tutte le sue forze ad andare fuori... non ce l'ha fatta...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

La vince il Tottenham ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2013)

Sorteggi per l'Europa League: bene per Lazio e Fiorentina

Ai sorteggi di gironi di EL è andata tutto sommato bene alle italiane. Per la Fiorentina, estratta nel gruppo E, ci sarà il Dnipro (Ucr), Pacos (Portogallo) e Panduri (Romania). Per la Lazio girone con Trabzonspor, Legia (Polonia) e Apollon (Cipro).

Solo a me sembra ci sia stato un netto calo di qualità in questa coppa? C'è il Lione, il Siviglia, il Tottenham e poi?...


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Sorteggi per l'Europa League: bene per Lazio e Fiorentina
> 
> Ai sorteggi di gironi di EL è andata tutto sommato bene alle italiane. Per la Fiorentina, estratta nel gruppo E, ci sarà il Dnipro (Ucr), Pacos (Portogallo) e Panduri (Romania). Per la Lazio girone con Trabzonspor, Legia (Polonia) e Apollon (Cipro).
> 
> Solo a me sembra ci sia stato un netto calo di qualità in questa coppa? C'è il Lione, il Siviglia, il Tottenham e poi?...



Scenderanno più avanti le terze dei gironi di Champions.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Agosto 2013)

fiorentina e lazio DOVREBBERO passare il girone in scioltezza...o almeno si spera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Gironi d'oro per le italiane. La Fiorentina deve stare attenta soltanto al Dnipro ma tanto si passa in due, il Pandurii non dovrebbe dare davvero nessun problema e il Paços, beh, è una squadraccia. La Lazio credo non debba stare attenta a niente, dovrebbe passare il girone da prima davvero in scioltezza, forse il Legia e il Trabzonspor potrebbero dare problemi in casa loro ma non di più, l'hanno scorso se la son cavata nel girone col Tottenham.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2013)

Il problema delle italiane secondo me è che vedono l'Europa League come una specie di Coppa Italia. Ergo, metteranno dentro le riserve e faranno figure di *****. Spero però che almeno la Fiorentina possa fare belle cose.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Il problema delle italiane secondo me è che vedono l'Europa League come una specie di Coppa Italia. Ergo, metteranno dentro le riserve e faranno figure di *****. Spero però che almeno la Fiorentina possa fare belle cose.


Di Lazio e Fiorentina mi fido, dell'Udinese no... e infatti


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2013)

Il psv ha perso in casa 0-2 col ludogorets


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2013)

Primo gol in maglia Spurs per Eriksen.Una rete ed un assist in 98 minuti complessivi.


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2013)

Meglio matri a 12


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Novembre 2013)

Lazio in vantaggio con Floccari


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Novembre 2013)

2-0 Floccari

2-1 Apollon accorcia le distanze.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Novembre 2013)

Finita, la Lazio ha vinto 2-1 con doppietta di Floccari


----------



## Mou (7 Novembre 2013)

Salisburgo, Tottenham, Fiorentina, Esbjerg, Rubin Kazan, Dnipro, AZ Alkmaar e PAOK ai sedicesimi!


----------



## O Animal (11 Dicembre 2013)

Finale nello Juventus Stadium: Juventus - Napoli


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Dicembre 2013)

Psv fuori dall'Europa League


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Dicembre 2013)

voglio una Finale Italiana come la vecchia Coppa Uefa


----------



## Van The Man (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sorteggio che si preannuncia piuttosto interessante, data la presenza, tra le non teste di serie, di squadre quali Juve, Ajax e Porto. E poi il fatto che vengano sorteggiate insieme sedicesimi ed ottavi, rende alta la possibilità di eventuali derby


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ma la Lazio?


----------



## O Animal (20 Febbraio 2014)

A Roma si è visto un ottimo Ludogorets....


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2014)

Che vergogna la Lazio


----------



## Serginho (20 Febbraio 2014)

La lazietta si fa eliminare, dopo di che si incontreranno Juve e Fiorentina e fuori un'altra


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Febbraio 2014)

poi i dirigenti piangono perché crolliamo nei ranking e il calcio italiano è sempre più alla deriva. 

vergognosa la lazio.


----------



## juventino (21 Febbraio 2014)

Per me c'è la può ancora fare la Lazio. Stiamo sempre parlando del Ludogorets eh. 
Sta di fatto che la sconfitta interna con questi è un'onta che si porteranno a vita.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2014)

ho visto gli highlghits della partita e la lazio è stata davvero sfortunta,ha anche sbagliato un rigore(come il ludogorets tra l'altro) . Cavanda ha fatto una cavolata assurda e il portiere del ludogorets è un ***.zo di fenomeno


----------



## 2515 (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lazio e Napoli disgustose.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ahahaha ma la Lazio che viene eliminata da una squadra di cui ho già dimenticato il nome?


----------



## juventino (21 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque le big hanno faticato un pò tutte. Il Porto ha fatto 2-2 in casa col modesto Eintracht mentre il Tottenham ha perso 1-0 in Ucraina col Dnipro. L'Ajax addirittura umiliato in casa (0-3) col Salisburgo. Le uniche che non han toppato sono state Valencia e Benfica.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Febbraio 2014)

La Juve la stravince l'EL.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2014)

Napoli e Rube si trovano in due parti opposte del tabellone. Significa che possono incontrarsi solo in finale


Il Napoli oltre al Porto, se passa può trovarsi il Lione(quarti) e Velencia semifinali

La Rube oltre allaFiore,se passa può trovarsi Basilea e Benfica/totocoso semfinali..


----------

